# Am I selfish ? Really in dilemma!!



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

Deleting thread


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't see a "dilemma" here. It worked the first time, it should work again.

Yes! You should definitely sit on him again.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> I don't see a "dilemma" here. It worked the first time, it should work again.
> 
> Yes! You should definitely sit on him again.


As long as you're not as tall as Floor Jansen you're fine


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> I don't see a "dilemma" here. It worked the first time, it should work again.
> 
> Yes! You should definitely sit on him again.


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you for your replies



happy as a clam said:


> I don't see a "dilemma" here. It worked the first time, it should work again.
> 
> Yes! You should definitely sit on him again.


The dilemma lies with the mindset that everytime we are afraid, would I always seek "the guy" to sit on his face ? And, it is strange that I could sit on him for an hour or two and he still doesn't wiggle that much!! I don't how does that happen either. How the hell does he breathe ? And How is he so lucky for me even though I haven't even known him !!!! uggghh... Too many thoughts :scratchhead:



john117 said:


> As long as you're not as tall as Floor Jansen you're fine


Oh! lolzzz... well, I can tell you that he is barely about 165cm and 70 kilograms & I'm about 180cm. So, yeh! more or less similar situation :redcard:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Here it comes...again. The other TAM posters know me. They think they know me. Hah! 

Sit down...relax, just not on me.

First off, write a book about this. Create a movie script or a TV series chronicling your experience(s).

Invite me to help? You would need to convince my wife....good luck with that.
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................

First. I hope this is not a spoof. A spoof that you are pulling on us. Maybe to get creative ideas from us. Or to draw out the fools that would answer such an "odd" question.
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................

There is the Placebo effect. If you are told something works and you want something to work.... it will work. Somewhat work or satisfactorily [will work out].
The mind is a powerful force, for good or nigh. 
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................

FWIW: My mother was Finnish. 
...............................................................................................................................................................................................................

I would suspect that "Laying on the hands" might be just as effective. Skin contact from a healer or Guru figure. Not sexual, just hands on the sides of the face or head.
...............................................................................................................................................................................................................

There are no cardinal acupuncture points located in the glutenous area [butt]... CV1, Huiyin is at the base of the spine. GV1 Changqiang is near the anal area. Important? Dunno.
................................................................................................................................................................................................................

The man's aura may be the answer; if the story line is real. The coccygeal spinal ganglon and the coccygeal plexus areas emit Red light, connected with the Martian/Solar energies. He could have shared some of his energy with you. Maybe he linked his unique place in the World to yours. Used his link to positively effect your little wishful thought. He channeled your wish through his aura, which transmitted the same to ....... 
................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Or the face sitter is delusional, is a crackpot and a pervert. But, he is successful. He made money. He got attractive women to allow him to sit on their face.


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Here it comes...again. The other TAM posters know me. They think they know me. Hah!
> 
> Sit down...relax, just not on me.
> 
> ...


Ok, I knew someone like you, who considers himself overly smart would come by. Don't you think we all would have considered your above mentioned options? And as I keep mentioning, you might be a pervert to think he just went by happily, because we allowed an attractive women to sit on him. While I have in general known about face-sitting (it is a sexual activity more or less, with or without nudity), do you know how difficult it would be, if a women, no matter how attractive, sits on your face for elongated hours with all her ordinary clothing ? You practically can't breathe and can't move. I knew someone like you would think that they are overly perceptive and would pick out on anyone who doesn't fit their definition of normalcy. Believe me, I know if someone is taking an advantage of the situation. And as I said, it not only worked for me but also for many others (few of whom I know) before me. And although I do not understand how it might have worked, it just doesn't work by body touch. It is required that his face is pressed... ok, it's embarrassing now and because of you, I am coming across as a knucklehead. That was the reason I left out the details of how and what we discussed with my friends who were present with that guy to discuss things. But the fact of the matter is, many people in Turku know about this. Maybe your mother or you might not know, because it is not something someone publicizes that they sat on someone to get somewhere or someplace in life! And I'm not here to give you any assurance as well. 

I came here to discuss my personal dilemma. Forget that I took help by sitting on a guy. Just concentrate that all I intended to ask was, is it selfish to ask for someone, who is ready to crush under me selflessly (remember that he could have taken money as we were in need, not him and that we also offered him money but he kindly refused), just to meet my needs and that what if I again am in some other problem in life. How many times could I take his help. And yes, I know about Placebo effect and that this could have easily been a coincidence that we believed in something to happen and it therefore eventually happened.I could have argued that because I was struggling with a good idea for about half a year, it paid off. But it didn't in reality feel that way. You know when something good happens to you through someone. You can just know it!! And yes, by the way, as you could assume this might be a spoof; even I could easily think that you are just a pervert who is jealous because you think he got away with doing what you might have wanted, and even after explicitly written, that this content doesn't fit the norms, you saw it fit to rather argue with me. I'm sorry to say such things.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that the idea is to sit somewhere quiet for long periods of time. This will give your subconscious mind time to work on the issues.


Sitting on someone's face is not what causes the positive outcome.


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I think that the idea is to sit somewhere quiet for long periods of time. This will give your subconscious mind time to work on the issues.
> 
> 
> Sitting on someone's face is not what causes the positive outcome.


Hi. I completely agree with your thoughts. I too think the same. In Finland we have a tradition to visit summer cottages every year in the summer time. Summer cottages are usually located in a very serene lakeside with almost connection to internet or mobile phones. It is the most quiet and calm place you can visit on the globe. We usually go there because it acts like a reset to our minds. Before getting to the point where I was frustrated the first time, we had already been to my husband's summer cottage at Finnish Lakeland. And yes, I also was of the opinion how can sitting on someone's face work. But it did. I don't how, so I am at loss of words on that. Ofcourse it sounds ridiculous to even say it to others. Infact he is not even any Guru or some sort of astrologer. Just a random guy who my friends and her relatives knew only for this reason. I am not making any sense but yes, I do believe that while sitting over anyone doesn't work but with him it worked for many... I don't know how!!! The point is atleast there was no harm in trying it the first time and the results were good.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Does this guy provide a release form stating that should he die while engaged in such activity that the face sitter is not to be held responsible and charged with murder or homicide?


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Does this guy provide a release form stating that should he die while engaged in such activity that the face sitter is not to be held responsible and charged with murder or homicide?


Those were the exact details we clarified when we were gathered to talk to him. Every legality were in order. I or any of us have no obligation. I wondered why he would take such a risk. When asked he informed that he has been used to such things since few years now and that I was not near as threatening as he has once been in. But we still agreed on a small paperwork beforehand. Otherwise everything was informal. It just seemed that he just wanted to help. He never once claimed that he can resolve my problems but just gave me permission to use him as my seat for the agreed period. That was it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I offered technical, esoteric, arcane and semi-logical reasons AND the possibility that this was a spoof and got my head handed to me!

Lady... you wanted an explanation. I gave you multiple possibilities. You chose none...and offered none of your own. 

Sorry, I did miss the part where he did not accept money for his services. He did it Pro-Boner. 

Sigh, at least I proffered something. I gave a stab at it. The Hotel California had a scene like this, I believe.

Good luck with your book. I am sure it will be a good read.


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> I offered technical, esoteric, arcane and semi-logical reasons AND the possibility that this was a spoof and got my head handed to me!
> 
> Lady... you wanted an explanation. I gave you multiple possibilities. You chose none...and offered none of your own.
> 
> ...


Same goes for you too. I also gave you an option to think like a matured human and try to trust or leave if you don't. Its fine that you don't trust. But what you wrote in your post were not options; they were more or less your thoughts just compiled randomly as a post like a 15 year old child. However, I don't think I would anyways like to seek any advice from you as not only that you are insanely profane in thinking that every act in this world between male and female either has to be sexual or perversion but rather I do think you are one of them though as if you did get hurt somewhere that you could not complete your pervert role with anyone. Otherwise there was no reason for disrespectful conversation. Because when you said my post is a spoof, it should be ok with me but when I say that your thoughts are completely random, not organised and you also lack the sense of reason and might be pervert, then it hurts you like hell. And more so, you did not even understand the exact problem I'm having. I don't need to understand from you whether the guy was good or bad. I know that. All I wanted to know was how could my requirement of his reassistance from him affect my mindset for the future. However you do lack the basic capacity to understand what is the core issue. There's always someone like you who just comes, writes without any correct understanding and argues. Why to waste my time on your thoughts. I would henceforth try to ignore your lame posts. Go on and have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This guy is not your lucky charm. In your heart, you know this. You want to use him to allay your fears. You may as well carry a rabbit's foot around or worry beads. Please have more confidence in yourself.


----------



## unitababe (Mar 4, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> This guy is not your lucky charm. In your heart, you know this. You want to use him to allay your fears. You may as well carry a rabbit's foot around or worry beads. Please have more confidence in yourself.


Sir, I do understand that this is what is logical. I would also process this information the same way if I would have seen someone claim such obnoxious or uneducated claims and stories on the internet. I am also an educated & non-believer of a woman. I did not even use to believe in luck per se! But, I must say that I do believe, his help works. Sometimes more, sometimes less; but I have seen it happen and I am not the only source to say that here. But I do understand that any amount of convincing is very difficult. However I would like to say that I am generally never a rigid-minded or a stubborn person. I too very well agree with your thoughts. But if there are things that I and others can see (not being delusional) but cannot explain, then they are there but I just cannot explain with any logical reasoning. So, I quit to reason why I believe he works usually, but in response to your kind reply, I will say that from my heart,that, I believe he is the real deal. My dilemma is that now that since I "believe" (let's put it that way) he works, should I use that repetitively, whenever I am in trouble or maybe, just maybe, only use this one more time and leave it be!

Because it is easy to think that, Oh well! I don't need him. Let me take care of things by myself. But from what my troubles have taught me is that, there are somethings which are not in my hands. I have to abide by the circumstances and I just cannot change it. We are still a struggling couple and would not like to be where we are financially, at the moment. 

I have seen that since as in many people's lives, like celebrities, they struggle, then things starts to take a U-turn and they get everything they asked and more. And we think that's because he struggled to get there. Well, there are so many unknown people who struggled much harder for the same things he has, but could not even come close to what they struggled for. That part I believe is what luck controls! And since this way to try out the best of luck might be completely unusual or unconventional because, it seems very similar to a pervert fetish called faces-sitting, it causes immediate rejection as an idea in our minds. But, it is really not. Really, really not. Many people who have face-sitting fetish, haven't experienced it. We as women know that we are not as light or curvy as perverts think we are. Instead we are the same humans who has really heavy weight and could crush their skull and that they in reality could not even survive for more than few minutes under a woman, because it is not some dream... it is the reality. So, this is just a human who I could sit on to take his help. That's it! It is very much what we as humans do when considered that we eat other living things because they gives us health benefits and so why couldn't we could use any willing human for our benefit... Infact we also do that all the time and in very worse ways than what I do. I know it is complicated, very complicated.

However, thank you for your thoughts. I can understand where it comes from. I appreciate your time.


----------

